# help my german shepherd is sneezing like crazy!



## sweet5dang (Dec 21, 2006)

we have a 2 year old male gsd, in the past few days he recently started sneezing alot. more than usual, he still plays and eats great just wondering if anyone has any ideas.

thanks!


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Sounds like seasonal allergies to me. They might not have developed this time last year but are now coming out.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: sweet5dangwe have a 2 year old male gsd, in the past few days he recently started sneezing alot. more than usual, he still plays and eats great just wondering if anyone has any ideas.
> 
> thanks!


My two pups have also just started sneezing, for the first time ever, in the past few days. Like you at first I was concerned, since I never heard them make that sound, then figured out it was sneezing. When they're done they look at me all surprised, like what was that?

I'm planning on switching their food to Wellness, try that before I go to raw, actually I was thinking half & half. If it is allergies, even though obviously everything is blooming, will the change in diet help? They're on ProPlan. 

I don't think I've ever heard any of my other dogs sneeze. I love this BB, it always seems to have a topic that I'm concerned about also and so many knowledgeable people to offer advice


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

It might very well be allergies but just to be on the safe side I would take him/her to the Vet just to make sure something didn't go up its nose.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Ditto Rosa's advice. If it's sudden, it could very well be something like a foxtail up the nose, which is serious.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

What if it only happened a few times then stopped?

Both of them seem fine now, tuckered out on the couch after a nice play session (Harley is going to be some frisbee catcher, gets better every day)


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Pollen has been absurd. They said it didn't even really look like allergies, more like a nasal irritation. We took Argos to the vet when he started sneezing last week...they called it a "reverse sneeze" because he was kind of hacking up congestion. They said to Benadryl him 3 tabs every 8 hours...and if he kept doing it to bring him back in to check more thoroughly for a foreign body (nothing visible with a quick look).


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm just a little more concerned since yesterday was the first time I heard either of them sneeze. Brody sneezed maybe four times in a row today then stopped. I think Harley maybe once.

If there isn't any continuing sneezing, maybe they snorfed something up their noses, dry grass, etc.

I don't want to run them to the vet every second, but if this is something to worry about....
I have a dr. appt. in the morning, we'll be gone until probably 1, I guess I'll watch them tonight & see how they are tomorrow.

Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

My dog does this every spring about this time for a few days. The vet says he's it's just something blooming that he's allergic to. But then the poor dog has all kinds of allergies which we have under control with diet and such but whatever is blowing in the breeze about now is something we haven't figured out yet.

If it gets too bad, we were advised about the use of Benedryl too. Fortunately, it's usually over in a few days.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I would personally ask the vet before switching food for sneezing. There was an article on CNN today about allergies in dogs and seasonal was right up there at the top. A change in food will not change a seasonal allergy. To put in perspective....That would be like me, who has hay fever switching my diet to fish instead of chicken and thinking I would no longer have hay fever. When in fact, hay fever and my personal diet have no correlation. 

Benadryl is safe to use with dogs and it might help (I've seen it used more for skin allergies to stop the itching). Just ask your vet to be on the safe side w/your dog in your situation.

The last thing any dog needs, if they are having seasonal allergies, is a change in a diet that is working for them....that can just cause more stress on a body that is already dealing with a seasonal allergy. Benadryl is a pretty inexpensive way to treat now a days 

Also - your dog can be tested for allergies. Ask your vet about this as well.

Kind Regards,

Robert


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AngelesVonLobosI would personally ask the vet before switching food for sneezing. There was an article on CNN today about allergies in dogs and seasonal was right up there at the top. A change in food will not change a seasonal allergy. To put in perspective....That would be like me, who has hay fever switching my diet to fish instead of chicken and thinking I would no longer have hay fever. When in fact, hay fever and my personal diet have no correlation.


No, I wasn't switching food because of the sneezing, I've been thinking about this for weeks now. I'm reading about going raw, just not there yet and someone else mentioned that Wellness was a pretty good food.

I have them on ProPlan right now. It's probably not the worst out there, but I think I can do better, nutrition wise. I don't really think they have allergies (maybe I need to dust) LOL


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Dust can def. make one sneeze!


----------

